# Duel usage pee pants/cuff protectors



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Pee pants/cuff protectors have a duel usage. I can let Jazz chew bones to his heart’s content and not worry about him chewing his bracelets off! I don’t know why it took me so long to realize that. Of course, now I worry about his ears. LOL:


----------



## mersailes (Jul 17, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

OH no the dog he haz no snood...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I know, but jeez, he is a dog. He's already covered in rubberbands and purple pants. sigh


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh yes I always do that especially for bully sticks if the dogs are freshly bathed.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

AWWW! Jazz doesn't seem to care as long as the goodies keep on comin'! Pretty boy!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Outwest: What kind of bone is that he is chewing on out of curiosity?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

liljaker, that's my all time favorite bone for the dogs. It's a single ligament that is attached to a bone. It lasts literally hours of chewing with the benefit of very clean teeth! I haven't found anything else that keeps their teeth sparkly white (it kind of turns into a tooth brush when they chew). It doesn't stink or get goopy plus doesn't bother their tummies or cost a fortune. Unfortunately, I haven't seen them on line when I was searching for someone else. I buy them at my local Zoom Room. I think they may be locally made. Maybe you have one near you?
Zoom Room Dog Training | Agility | Obedience | Puppy Classes | Franchise


----------

